# motor dc en brazo excavadora



## Carlosmec (Oct 21, 2010)

Saludos...  Espero que me puedan informar..

Estoy realizando un proyecto, el cual consiste en un mecanismo de máquina excavadora. Pienso usar motores dc (con reductor) para mover la pluma, el brazo y la cuchara.

Hay alguna forma de bloquear los motores dc? es decir, que mantengan su posición ante cargas externas. Porque al levantar el brazo este inmediatamente cae por su peso.

agradezco enormemente la ayuda. Quiero seguir con los mismos motores.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2010)

Si estas trabajando con control por PWM, aplicas un pulso de menor duración que mantenga energizado el motor sin llegara lograr que se mueva.
Pero debes agregar algo que detecte si el motor comienza a "Retroceder", para aumentar el ancho de pulso y retenerlo en esa posición.

O directamente hacer un sistema de reducción mecánica que *no* sea reversible, tipo sin fin y corona.











​


----------



## Carlosmec (Oct 23, 2010)

Sí, defenitivamente es mejor un sin fin. Sin embargo tendría que ser uno pequeño, casi que de juguete.

Alguien sabe donde se pueden conseguir?... O de donde lo puedo sacar. (Tornillo y corona).

Gracias.


----------



## HitchMan (Oct 23, 2010)

yo, creo *QUE* podrias usar un  tornillo,  pero tendrias *QUE*  trabajar con solo el medio del tornillo y luego soldar los extremos con un alambre de acero inoxidable (o simplemente pegarle palito de plastico de chupete)  y  tambien puedes utilizar engranaje  de plastico *QUE* lo pudes conseguir en cual*QU*ier jueguete *QUE* tenga un mo*TOR*
..........
Es algo creativo no crrees?
(disculpa las faltas ortografi*C*as)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 23, 2010)

Carlosmec dijo:


> Sí, defenitivamente es mejor un sin fin. Sin embargo tendría que ser uno pequeño, casi que de juguete.
> 
> Alguien sabe donde se pueden conseguir?... O de donde lo puedo sacar. (Tornillo y corona).
> 
> Gracias.



los  podes conseguir  en  mecanismos de  videocasseteras


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2010)

Mira si puedes conseguir *estos motores* en tu país, poseen mucha reducción, como para hacerlos irreversibles

​


----------



## HitchMan (Oct 23, 2010)

saludos a todos, amigo si deseas hacer un trabajo bueno debes "invertir" para  eso debes tener un presupuesto.
los  motores *QUE* estan ahi arriba son servomotores o pueden ser motores paso paso.
estos  motores giran y tienen la potencia necesaria para no retornar si algo los jala (en tu caso claro esta)
(disculpen las  faltas ortografi*C*as)

la verdad no creo *QUE* desees alzar tanto peso con tu proyecto


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 23, 2010)

que  cosa  ,no   ahorres  en     letras ,no las   cobran 
salen  muy caros  esos motores


----------



## HitchMan (Oct 23, 2010)

la verdad les digo todo depende de como sea la proyección a tu proyecto man
(si son costosos)


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> que  cosa  ,no   ahorres  en     letras ,no las   cobran
> *salen  muy caros  esos motores*



¿ Es una pregunta o una afirmación ?


----------



## HitchMan (Oct 23, 2010)

afirmación  man

Este es un comentario fuera del tema, pero me es necesario saber, ya *QUE* soy nuevo a*QUI*.
una pregunta.
¿la mayoría de  nosotros  esta conectado verdad?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 23, 2010)

afirmación porque   en esa casa  cuestan casi    100 pesos ,en   brasil salen casi   140 pesos y    en china no  tengo ahora el  costo ,pero  cuando  los  compre me salieron 5  dolares cada uno     el  mimimo que   envían ,   una caja de  500 unidades (igual  es  un  lió para  traerlos ),yo los  ocupo para   cerraduras de  cajas  fuertes ,mueven los pestillos ,
por el costo que tienen los  motores estoy   en  pleno   diseño de  otro  tipo  de  cerraduras para cuando se  me acaben los que  tengo 
si es  por  las  letras k  en  ves de  *que* también es una afirmación no  las cobran

afirmación porque   en esa casa  cuestan casi    100 pesos ,en   brasil salen casi   140 pesos y    en china no  tengo ahora el  costo ,pero  cuando  los  compre me salieron 5  dolares cada uno     el  mimimo que   envían ,   una caja de  500 unidades (igual  es  un  lió para  traerlos ),yo los  ocupo para   cerraduras de  cajas  fuertes ,mueven los pestillos ,
por el costo que tienen los  motores estoy   en  pleno   diseño de  otro  tipo  de  cerraduras para cuando se  me acaben los que  tengo .
si es  por  las  letras k  en  ves de  *que* también es una afirmación no  las cobran


----------



## HitchMan (Oct 23, 2010)

disculpen amigos pero *C*reo *QUE* hay un error o mal entendido.
creo *QUE* se dirigen a mi cuando  mencionan -"no te ahorres las letras, no las cobran"
creo haber leído eso en algún otro tema del foro.
(soy nuevo en esto del foro)


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2010)

HitchMan dijo:


> ......Este es un comentario fuera del tema, pero me es necesario saber, ya *QUE* soy nuevo a*QUI*.
> una pregunta.
> ¿la mayoría de  nosotros  esta conectado verdad?


Si el disco que aparece debajo de donde están los datos del usuario está en verde, el usuario está conectado, si está en gris NO.
Además, si pasas el puntero del mouse por sobre el disco también te lo indica.



HitchMan dijo:


> disculpen amigos pero *C*reo *QUE* hay un error o mal entendido.
> creo *QUE* se dirigen a mi cuando  mencionan -"no te ahorres las letras, no las cobran"
> creo haber leído eso en algún otro tema del foro.
> (soy nuevo en esto del foro)



Se dirigen a ti:
*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## Carlosmec (Oct 24, 2010)

Probé con un motores dc de 6V con reductor (osea que en realidad eran motoreductores, andan a mas o menos 1 rpm) sin embargo el brazo cae aunque no levante mucha carga.

Voy a tratar de reducir el peso del brazo, a ver si asi lo aguantan. Si no buscaré el tornillo.


----------

